# Dream Weaver 8-2-2014 edge report



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Spent Saturday grouper fishing around the edge. It was a good day but fishing was tough on average. We didn't get all that many bites but the bites we did get were good ones. We started hot so we ended up with a nice box of grouper. We also didn't lose a single fish of significant size which is rare.

It was slick calm. I mean slick. We stopped at the bait boat to get cigs a little after 0600 and promptly headed offshore.

First two lines down were nice gags:thumbsup: Both nice fish and a first grouper ever for the lady angler.

It took a while be we also got two more gags and a scamp before bouncing around some more spots.

After an hour or two with only one more nice scamp we headed out to the 400ft range for some yellowedge. We only got three and the smallest (by far) is the only one pictured.

Saw a marlin jumping on the edge. There was a sportfish somewhat near it and I can't tell if they had it hooked or not. It was pretty far away from us but also pretty far from the other boat. It made 6 or 8 jumps though so it was acting hooked.

Ended the day with 4 gags (12, 14, 16, and 20lbs), 2 scamp (5-6lbs), 3 yellowedge (3, 10, 14lbs), and one smallish almaco. Also caught and released a king around 30lbs and some chicken dolphin that were pretty small. No sign of a jack and most of the mingos and porgies were small.

Water was very clear and very calm. No current issues either.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice catch looks like a day to remember.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Love them groupers! Congrats on a good day and a good report.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks like a blast!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice haul! Tks for the report and pics....:thumbsup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

seen you guys at the launch saturday morning!! Nice catch for sure!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like fun to me!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That's a nice box of groupas!! Nice job guys and gals.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

What's your secret? The overwhelming majority has fished repeatedly for grouper over the last few weeks and not caught a single fish!

:thumbup:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice report and pics. What kind of boat is that ?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

jcasey said:


> Nice report and pics. What kind of boat is that ?


 26 Cape Horn / 250 Etecs. :thumbsup:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Sweet looking ride !


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice boat and nice box of fish.


----------



## Bh7558 (Jun 17, 2013)

yell, I let a 50 pound king go also, ha ha


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics, the young couple sure look happy and having a good time.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

lookin' like a boatload of fun there. Nice Groupers!...makes smiles too  :thumbup:


----------

